# Filetransfer über's Internet



## Nelly (27. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich suche ein Program mit dem ich einem Freund über's Internet Dateien schicken kann.
Wichtig ist aber das ich den Port einstellen kann. (bzw. Port 80 benutzt wird)
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Helmut Klein (27. Oktober 2004)

Ein Webserver läuft standardmäßig auf Port 80, wenn du diesem dann noch per .htaccess einen Passwortschutz verpasst bist du auch noch sicher, dass nur dein Freund die Daten empfangen kann.

Eine einfache und schnelle Lösung ist xampp.

Die einfachere und meiner Meinung nach auch bessere Lösung wäre ein ftp-server der auf deinem Rechner läuft. Diese laufen zwar standardmäßig auf dem Port 21, das sollte sich bei jedem gängigen FTP-Server jedoch ändern lassen.


----------



## hazzardous (28. Oktober 2004)

Oder wenn es bisschen schneller gehen soll benutz ServU. Ist ein Tool das dir einen kleinen FTP Server aufsetzt...


----------



## Nelly (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi.

Danke schonmal für die TIpps. Falls nichts geht nehm ich die Progs.
Naja. Ich hab eigentlich eher an sowas wie die Transferfunktion des MSN-Messengers gedacht. Der läuft aber nicht wirklich stabiel und wenn man einmal abbricht ist Alles weg.
Würde das ganze auch klappen wenn mein Freund n Torrent auf macht und ich das mit nem Client zieh bei dem ich den Port ändern kann? Wäre das legal?


----------



## imweasel (28. Oktober 2004)

Nelly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wäre das legal?



Hi,

ob das legal ist hängt davon ab was du ziehen willst. Torrent an sich ist nicht illegal.


----------



## Nelly (28. Oktober 2004)

Na dann ist gut. Es geht halt nur um Projektdatein usw. die für E-Mails zu groß sind.


----------



## Radhad (28. Oktober 2004)

Installier am betsen nen FTP Server, das geht wirklich am einfachsten, und die sind Kinderleicht zu bedienen, wie GeneG6 FTP.  Ich hatte den auch mal auf Port 80 laufen bei nem Freund, der nur diesen Port freigegeben hatte in der Firewall.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Night Vision Worker (29. Oktober 2004)

Hier.

http://www.ezshare.de - bis zu 15MB FREE Upload. Du erhälst einen kryptischen Link, so dass nur Leute die die exakte URL haben die Datei auch runterladen können

..sollte dir das nicht reichen:

http://www.yousendit.com/ - bis zu 1GB FREE Upload. Selbes System wie oben. 

Da ich meine eigenen Server habe, habe ich die Services noch nicht getestet, aber schon viel positives darüber gehört! =)

..sollten deine Dateien grösser als 1GB sein: Einfach mit WinRAR teilen!

Andere Möglichkeiten: ServU (wie bereits genannt), ICQ, IRC.. torrent iss auch nett! =)


----------



## Night Vision Worker (29. Oktober 2004)

Warum zielt Nelly eigentlich auf mich?! o.0


----------

